# Russian military exercise pictures



## armyreco (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello,

Some nice pictures about Russian military exercise :






More pictures to this links :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=809
http://www.armyrecognition.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=810
http://www.armyrecognition.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=811

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 12, 2007)

Are they 2s9's ?


----------

